# pseudoaneurysm post catherization



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi All,
        How do u code pseudoaneurysm common femoral artery post cardiac cathertization and cabg?  997.2 or 997.2,442.3 or different altogether?

thanks in advance

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 24, 2008)

srinivas r sajja said:


> Hi All,
> How do u code pseudoaneurysm common femoral artery post cardiac cathertization and cabg?  997.2 or 997.2,442.3 or different altogether?
> 
> thanks in advance
> ...



Hi,
may be you can try 996.03;


----------



## MLS2 (Sep 24, 2008)

What about 998.2/E879.0  or if there's a hematoma post cath., 998.12


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 24, 2008)

*Pseudoaneurysm*

I get 997.2 (Peripheral vascular complication, NEC) and E8790 Cardiac catherization with abnormal reaction/late complication-no misadventure during procedure. Not sure if I would code the aneurysm. 
Pseudoaneurysm by definition: A dilation of an artery with actual disruption of one or more layers of its walls, rather than with expansion of all wall layers. Also called false aneurysm.
Aneurysm: a permanent cardiac or arterial dilatation usually caused by weakening of the vessel wall. 
Any other thoughts?


----------

